# Girl Boarders from around Pittsburgh Pa



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been trying to find a girl that snowboards and is actually half decent and will actually go snowboarding. If you snowboard and are from around the Pittsburgh or Hidden Valley, Seven Springs area just message me. I would love to meet you. Thanks!!


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

RomaniaK posted in the NE Regional area...


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

Im here ... Im not amazing yet but I can keep up and I'm def not a baby and down to try whatever. 

Im going to WISP in MD this weekend because I will be in Morgantown and its only 30 miles away from motown and I have friends that work there that I have to see.

Im flying into PIT airport on friday night and driving straight to morgantown. u should come. I need somebody to go snowboarding with as often as possible because I would do it all the time and nobody wants to go with me all the time.

I'll hit u up with a PM with my phone number.

this thread made me happy  I need snowboarding friends.

*edit I just saw you posted in my thread too. I only saw it now
PM sent. make sure you tell me who you are on FB cuz I don't usually accept ppl I dont know


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

romaniaK said:


> Im here ... Im not amazing yet but I can keep up and I'm def not a baby and down to try whatever.
> 
> Im going to WISP in MD this weekend because I will be in Morgantown and its only 30 miles away from motown and I have friends that work there that I have to see.
> 
> ...


Well that sucks  I would go, but I'm helping the gf move into her new place this weekend.


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

Phenix_Rider said:


> Well that sucks  I would go, but I'm helping the gf move into her new place this weekend.


Im always down to go to wisp or 7 springs so if you ever wanna go hit me up


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

romaniaK said:


> Im always down to go to wisp or 7 springs so if you ever wanna go hit me up


The only time I know I'm going is the end of Feb. Supposed to be a Burton demo then. Money's kind of tight this winter, so my days on the slope are going to be few.


----------

